# skunked



## SandSpike (Jan 5, 2003)

I went out yesterday at high tide and the conditions were perfect but the fish just weren't there. I've only landed a few Pompano this year...Guess I have to go down to S. Melbourne Beach..Anybody know what the sandflea supply is like down there?..I live in Satellite Beach and there are none to be found


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Sandspike
Just down the road from you in Indialantic.
Went out yesterday's low tide and captured
enough for the weekend.  Right at Longdoggers.
Saw some this am down at the Spencerholland
golf course down Mel Bch.

T-----Limes

Kozlow


----------



## SandSpike (Jan 5, 2003)

Hey Kozlow...I'm going out tomorrow to Mel.Bch...down by the Publix..Hopefully we'll hook up with some..I'm overdue..Never fished by Longdoggers but we'll give it a try sometime..fished at Paradise a few times before the beach got eroded but only caught Whiting..I also like Bonsteel Park about 3 miles north of the inlet..i'm sure you know where it is..always maxed the limit there last year...have a good one.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

On my way out to the surf as well may be they
will be out there today.Good luck this am.
Let us know how you did.

T<-------->Lines

Kozlow


----------

